# Anybody ridden Triple Bypass and Laramie Enduro?



## FR hokeypokey (Apr 12, 2010)

Signed up for both this year. A first time on both of them. Trained about as much as work, family and motivation will allow. Getting excited about my "busy" July.

Has anyone ridden both? Experiences? Comparisons of effort and suffering?
__________________
"Biking lets you come alive both in body and spirit- the bike disappears and you feel as if you're suspended in midair"GKlein


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Very different rides.

Climbs on the Triple are never all that steep, and Vail Pass (assuming you're going east to west) is the easiest of the 3. My attitude for the Triple was always to get to the top of Swan Mtn Rd from there it's just a matter of how fast you want to finish. The worst is over at that point.

Laramie Enduro - Very different ride. The first 50 are just a warm up for the rest of the ride. The last 18 or so miles are tough, with a lot of steep climbing and downhill that requires your full attention. The hard stuff starts when you pass aid station 4. If you go too hard early, you will get eaten up by the last portion of the course.

Have fun.


----------

